# Remy Presas Portrait



## Dan Anderson (May 11, 2003)

Hi Folks,
I bought the first Remy Presas portrait at the recent WMAA Spring Camp.  As you may or may not have known, Tim Hartman commisioned to have a portrait done by none other than Edmund Parker, Jr.  If you haven't seen his artwork before, he is VERY good.  There is a recently published book on Kenpo and many of the senior players which has his protraits in it.  Anyway, Tim unveiled the portrait at this camp and presented one to Dr. Gyi as well as another one for an award.  

This portrait is going up on the wall in my shcool next to a picture of my first instructor, Loren Christensen, and my current instructor, Manong Ted Buot.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cebu West (May 11, 2003)

The new portrait of the Professor was awarded to my student and very good friend Mark Berk. He was given this honor for his dedication to the WMAA and for his behind the scenes work in helping the organization grow. He was also given a portrait of Datu Hartman that was also done by Mr. Parker. They are true works of art and will be prominately displayed in our dojo. The Professor is always in our hearts but is nice to see his face as we train. It kinda makes to try harder.

I would like to thank Datu Tim for having these portraits done and also for the way he treats his students and instructors - With Respect and like family.

Sal Todaro (Cebu West-WMAA)


----------



## dearnis.com (May 11, 2003)

Definately worth having whether you are in a Modern Arnis or a Parker Kenpo lineage.  I was lucky enough to get out of Buffalo with a signed print!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 11, 2003)

Mr. Parker is a -very- tallented artist.  He has done some terrific works of many of the notables in the Kenpo world, as well as of his father, the late GM Ed Parker.

Mr. Parker Jr. also designed the WMAA black belt certificates.

You can see a sample of his work here: http://www.geocities.com/edparkerjr/ which currently has a self-portrait up.

:asian:


----------



## Pappy Geo (May 11, 2003)

Anyway to post the portraits somewhere to share with the rest of us? 
I looked at his self portrait and thought that it was outstanding and really raised my curiosity as to the background scenes. I saw the BB certificate when Datu Tim was out here at D. Wrights a couple of years ago, it was a piece of art!

Granpappy Geo


----------



## Guro Harold (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *
> Granpappy Geo *



Congratulations George!!!

Harold


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

Yes, the Remy Presas portrait is great--the smile really captures his personality just so.


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Mr. Parker is a -very- tallented artist.  He has done some terrific works of many of the notables in the Kenpo world, as well as of his father, the late GM Ed Parker.
> 
> Mr. Parker Jr. also designed the WMAA black belt certificates.
> ...



Sadly like his home website, this page is incomplete it does not go anywhere but the main page.  :wah:   

I would like to purchase a 8 x 10 portrait of Mr. Presas.  I know the one displayed at the WMAA was colour do you know it there's a black and white version?  All the other Ed Jr. Portraits I have are black and white and I would like to complete my collection.

Dot


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 11, 2003)

Kaith will be putting up a sample pic after I get back from Sweden. I leave Tuesday the 13th and will return on the 24th. The portraits will be available for purchase when I return. The pricing is as follow:

13"x19" signed be Ed Parker Jr. .... $125 usd. *(Only 3 are left)*
13"x19" unsigned ........................$100 usd.
8"x10" ........................................$50 usd.

All portraits are in color and shipping is extra. I will have more information when I return from Sweden.

Tim Hartman
WMAA:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (May 11, 2003)

I am looking forward to seeing the sample!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 13, 2003)

If Anyone is in the Michigan Area, I also got a signed copy out of Buffalo and through the Canadian and US Customs . I can let you see my copy.

It is worth it in my opinion.


:asian:


----------



## twinkletoes (May 26, 2003)

We are looking into having one done, but I'd love to see what you have.....  

~Chris


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 26, 2003)

I'll have a sample up in about a week.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 27, 2003)

Here is a framed version:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 27, 2003)

Just the image:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 4, 2003)

Only 2 signed portraits left.

:asian:


----------

